# Hermie in Flowering Med Grow



## mojavemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Help! 

I have 7 plants in flower, day 39 of flowering. 

Though I normally check closely each day for signs of hermies, my week was filled with visitors and crises. I didn't have time to be a careful guardian. 

When I checked closely today, I saw that my Frosting had hermied, and is filled with immature seeds. Hundreds. No signs of seeds yet in any of the other plants. One more suspect frosting, though, that will bear close watching. 

It took me nearly 2 hours to find the one single tiny little yellow flower, big as a sliver. And there are still no signs of balls anywhere. The flower was deep inside the bud, nearly impossible to find. I mashed a lot of bud trying to find it. No nanners, no balls, nothing showing overtly. 

My question is this: Should I kill the hermie right now, or put it outside and cover it with a box for 12 hours each night and take it through to harvest? I moved it out of the room, and it's outside in the rain now. I spritzed down all the other plants with water, turned off the lights, put on the fan, waited for them all to dry before turning the lights back on them. 

I'm very concerned, and pretty devastated right now. These 7 plants were my total medicine crop for the summer and fall. It's the only thing that allows me to have a life, and not be in a constant stupor. I don't handle the heavy pharmaceuticals very well, but vascular pain is just too intense to try to cope with, without cannabis. 

Any suggestions on what I might do to maximize my chances of getting some half-way decent meds out of this grow? I just have no idea what to do!
Except cry, and I'm doing a good job of that.

Oh, and before anyone mentions it, no, I will NOT be keeping any of the seeds, and I do know that Hermies Beget Hermies. I was told the frosting had a tendency to hermie, but thought I'd be able to stay on top of it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

Get rid of it, if you keep it anywhere near your other plants it will cause seeds to form in them. Even out side yuor house if you are near it and then go see your other plants you have a good chance of carrying polin in to them.
Do you know what caused the hermi?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

That stinks!  Sorry to hear that.  My guess is that if it has one male flower it will have more.  if you can keep it and it's sister that you are worried about isolated on there own then fine...if it were me, and I had enough from the others, I would probably just kill them, and make hash with them.  But I understand you needing your meds.  I would keep them far away from the other girls if you do decide to try and keep them.  Everytime you tend to them you will need to change clothes and shower etc before going around the other girls...it will be quit a pain...it all depends on if it's worth all the work it will require.  Like I said if it were me I would just harvest them, and use them for hash, or cooking with.  Sorry to hear this MM!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Ozzie, thank you so much for reading and responding! I'm so grateful to you. 
I don't know that anything could have caused them to Hermie. I have tried very hard to be consistent, and they have not had any major stress. All I can think of is that I was told the Frostings had a tendency to hermie sometimes. I can see nothing else on any of the other plants. And there are no visible nanners, balls---I had to dig deep into the bud to even find the tiny little yellow flower, really tiny, too. But this whole plant is filled with seeds. It's out in the rain now. I'll go out when the rain stops and ax it. 

Shoot. How does that country song go, "I'm so depressed I don't know whether to kill myself or go bowling" ???  

Thanks for the reality check, Ozzy. I feel better now with a plan.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Legalize! Thanks for your advice....seems to follow Ozzy's too. I'm going to ax it. I'm not real certain about the frosting genetics. It was given to me by a grower. But I'm not going to take any chances. It gets axed. 

And it's IMPOSSIBLE for me to keep pollen off me---it would be all over my wheelchair, and no way to wash that. Plus, on the feet of my 5 dogs...oh, horror story here. I could never be a breeder!  

Thanks for your help and advice, Legalize. Truly appreciate it.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

when my nl hermied it was in a room full of plants it only seeded the closest three to it..the rest are normal...Only time ill tell...if the hermie bud is no good even seeded then destroy it...careful not to go back into your room until you have bather and put on new clothes..I literally took my clothes off in the garage by the washer to prevent cross contamination...good luck! so sorry...

have any other seeds you can start soon?

and did you wash the whole room top to bottom? I used alcohol water it evaporates nicely.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

mm lmaybe let the dogs outside and let them soak their feet so the pollen is rubbed/washed/wet.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

MM that is the best plan. I must have got luck,  I have 3 pheno of PF growing and have not had a hermi problem but it does change my plans now. I was gonna do a fem project but now that Hermi genes are showing I will pick another strain to do it with maybe my Misty X Blue Moonshine.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Good idea, 2Dog! Thank you, sweetie. I can wipe them down, but I'm sure if there is pollen here (and with the fans on, I'm sure it's everywhere if there is, cuz I keep the door open in the grow room during the light part of 12/12 for circulation and cooling.  Just send me some 5Dog mojo, okay? <G> Love ya, gal.

Oh, I can't wash down everything--totally impossible with the chair, with the door having been open and everything. I'll just have to pray for good mojo to work!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

MM you can mist your wheelchair down it help kill any pollen on it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

well even if the others get polinated there is a good chance that they wont get heavily seeded, depending on when the pollen was released...don't sweat the whole grow, your doing right by cleaning everything well, and getting rid of them.  The worst case scenerio is that you may have to pick some seeds from your smoke...it will still be good smoke.  I'm really sorry to hear this MM!  It couldn't have happened to a nicer person...I hate it when stuff like this happens to people who are trying their best to do everything right!  Sometimes it just happens...it's in the genetics..


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow. Very sorry to hear it Mojavemama. I know the gut wrenching feeling finding a hermie can produce and all the after reactions and panics about the remaining garden. It'll work out. Seeds or no seeds the rest will produce some fine smoke.   

 Based on my current situation right now, if i found one, I'd kill it for sure. But if i were in a position more like yours I might actually nurse it along somewhere else in the house or outside. Granted, the transfer of pollen is always a risk but if you're more than half way through flower, it might be worth it. I certainly would spend a very minimal amount of time taking care of it but if it produces a couple ounces of decent smoke then it's something. Just a thought.
 Good luck with what you decide and don't sweat the garden, it'll all work out!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Ozzy, thank you for the suggestion on spritzing the wheelchair. I just did that. And I just ran down to the store in the fast chair, so that one is soaked to the gills. So is my cell phone! 

I spritzed the room well, and took your advice 2 Dog and spritzed alcohol all over the place before putting the plants back. I spritzed them again too. 

Monkey, thank you for taking the time to respond! I think I'm in a pretty poor position to take a chance right now. I just can't control pollen here at all. I still take my plants outside during the day (when it's not raining!) so chances are if I kept it, the other ones would definitely get pollenated. 
I'm going to ax it to be safe. So many beautiful, sticky buds, it just bums me out big time. 

My guest (my oldest friend from back home in Michigan) is in such pain, and can't leave the bed, can't eat, so miserable. And I'm rolling on eggshells trying to keep the dogs quiet, trying to take care of her. 

This is WAAAY too much drama for me! 

But you all give me such a warm hug here at MP, and it just nourishes me. So THANK YOU all for being lifesavers and keeping me focused and positive thinking. I needed that today!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

MM please tell me you DID NOT spritz the plants with Alcohol too. When in flowering do not use Alcohol it will wash the triches off.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 19, 2010)

No, No, No, Ozzy!  Hahhh! I am new to cannabis growing, but I'm a gardner from way back. I removed the plants, spritzed the grow room with alcohol, then put them back about 15 minutes later. Not to worry!!!!


----------



## warfish (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish I had some advice to offer for you on this   It sounds like the others here have directed you well though.  

I would like to offer all the Green Mojo I can muster for your remaining girls though   I think all will work out well for you in the long run.  I believe in karma.   Good things will come to good people and you fit that bill 

Warfish


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you, Warfish! I am loving the Green Mojo and good vibes from you!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll  be pushing all the energy I can your way to MM...you are always so cheerful, and always seem to find the good in things.  I just want you to know how much I appriciate your attitude.  The world would be a better place if we could all be a little like that more often.  Thanks for bringing your sunshine to MP!


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Must spread it around.........LF you rock bud! Mmama a lemon scented dishwasher mojo bomb to ya and the rest of your ladies!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

Chef...MM Rocks!  I love her attitude on things...and really wish I could be more like her at times...something to strive for though!


----------



## Hick (Jan 20, 2010)

So sorry mojave'... If ever anyone did NOT deserve this.... 
Ahhh, but it is only _one_ of the risks when receiving seeds from incompetent, unskilled _"seed makers"/pollen chuckers"_. Of course, they mean well, but passing crap genetics around, even when they are free, is detrimental to _everyone_ in the growing community.  
Just look at the additional stress, inconvenience, trouble it has brought upon you. Shame on that grower for putting you in this situation. But I'm betting it made him feel/look like a big-shot when he was passing them around. Making lotsa' friends, 'cause _everybody_ wants FREE beans. Now they're all running to their closet searching for the stray staminate flower that will, essentialy ruin their entire crop. Whatta' guy!!! 
"Purple Frosting".???? ...likely an accidental pollination of staminate hermie flowers to some questionable purple female?....or possibly even a S1(selfed hermie pollination). 
Obviously not a well selected cross of two outstanding male/female specimens.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 20, 2010)

Kill the thing and maybe put the other frosting out in the cold?  Your temps there cant be much under 50f on a regular basis?  This storm is almost past...how bout put the second one out and let it finish outside (I wouldnt even cover it (cept in rain,or move it under cover), it should stay in flower this time of year and if it decides to revedge, you got a start on some new growth!), just in case....



> Shoot. How does that country song go, "I'm so depressed I don't know whether to kill myself or go bowling" ???


If your headed bowling.....I want to watch!  Buck up girl, all is not lost.  You got some sweet smoke to look forward to, your half way thru flower right?  You got more seeds that are bone fide store bought seeds.... Your AI are safe, your Autos are likey to be safe, and...
as 2Dog said, her's only seeded near the hermi.  Same thing with Zip, only the plant near the hermi, seeded.  All is NOT lost.

AND....Today is Another Day!  or some such Scarlet saying.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Hick to only problem anymore is that "breeders" subcool is a good example are selling seed that are known to hermi and they are defending then because of the amount of THC the plants produce this is wrong. If you are going to make seeds you should be sure that the plants have a high abuse threshold before crossing them. Any plant I plan to make seed with is light abused stress abused and phycily(?) abused.


----------



## DRGnzo (Jan 20, 2010)

MM  axe it I made a mistake and tried to keep it and hosed myself  Good luck and will send positve vibes your way  love your attitude all go no quit:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, thanks all!  Today, I found the other PF is hermied, too. So now two of them are outside in the rain. 

New question. 

These are nice and crystally. They are only day 40 in flowering though (day 47 of 12/12) and the trichs are about half and half--half cloudy, half clear. No amber yet, tho, of course. 

So I'm wondering if it's worth trimming them and using them for a tincture? I have a gallon of Everclear here, and I could do the whole thing outside. It's raining on and off, so I don't think I'll have to worry too much about the pollen, and I can spritz myself off before coming back into the house. 

Is it worth attempting to do this, or will the results be not worth the chance of harvesting these early? 

I'm just trying to think ahead to when I might run out before the next grow is completed. 

The good news is I think the vegging plants are okay. I hope. The seeds are almost all from Nirvana or Attitude. And the two plants that aren't are from a 35 year old Humboldt Wizard strain that the grower (different grower) has not had hermie problems with. 

Should I do it or not?


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 20, 2010)

ROFL, TC!  Yes, I am nearly desperate enough to try bowling again. I hope Hamster isn't reading this, but bowling is something I love but can't do. I hope I will become a better grower in time than I did as a bowler. 

Back a gazillion years ago, I was disheartened because I could never get my bowling average above 137. So I took lessons. When I finished, my average went down to 87!  

May my luck as a wannabe grower be a bit better....<G>

Thank you all for your good cheer and for your great advice. I feel much better now. What happens, happens. And with any luck, I'll have better grows in the future.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

If you have trichs turning cloudy, then I would say you should be able to get a pretty potent tincture from it, or even edibles.  I would do this.  Just stay clear of the rest of the grow, until done, and showered etc...you know take the precautions to not get pollen in the grow.  But yes, it should work fine for that.

OZZY agreed on the other breeders releasing known hermi genetics...I lost whatever interest I had in buying anything from subcool after he admitted to releasing a known hermi...and I don't care what he tries to say about it being well documented...it sure looks like he was trying to hide the fact in not putting anything about it in his description of the JC2, or anything in his book.  I wish I had not even wasted the money on his book now honestly.  I will not buy seeds from him now.  I agree with you 100% on "known" breeders releasing hermi genetics...they should be banned.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

MM go bowling you will have fun dont give me that I crippled bull, you can do anything you put your mind to. I have a buddy in a wheelchair that complained he could not hunt anymore, I had his wife get him dressed for the outdoor straped him in back of the pickup gave him a gun 3 hrs later he shot a deer you can't keep him out the woods now. We even cut and cleared paths for his powerwheel chair on his parents and my families properties.
Don't let nothing stop you from doing the thing you want to do.

To answer you question you can make tincture or hash out of those plants with no problem. I am looking for my grandpas way to make tincture and cant find it. I remember making it just want to be sure I am not forgeting any thing. 

We would take a glass jug with filled with brokenup buds and put it under the worm drip and fill it til the buds were under the shine, shake daily for a week then strain and then put the jug with the strained alcohol in a hot water bath(double boiler) and evaporate til the tincture reach the half was point. I just can't remember )to many :joint: ago) what temp to keep it at it was not very high I think around 160 to 170 degrees F


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 20, 2010)

Ozzy, trust me, I don't use my disability as an excuse! When I was a bad bowler I had LEGS! I just am not a natural bowler. And with lessons, I got worse!  But I have done a lot of stuff in my chair, and I am out running the dogs every day in my fast powerchair (I have two--one for house, one for outside.) I use chainsaws to cut down trees, I dig trenches, I lay sod, I do everything I can. I even got a speeding ticket in my chair. I am the original wild child and now a wild woman! There are things I can't do now, like reach stuff up high, but I am really a very active wheeler. Nothing stops me but pain, really!!!

Thanks for the thumbs up on the tincture and hash. Hash I don't think I can do, because of the stirring it takes, but tincture I can do just fine. 

Okay, reading through your post--what's a worm drip? Slow drip, you mean? 
I made some with my last grow and used the Green Dragon recipe. Turned out very nice and potent. But that was with fully mature trichs..at least 1/2 amber. Glad to know these hermies may work for something!

You made my day. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

MM I was not trying in any way to be mean but I hate to see people not enjoy life to its fullist the human mind is unstopable Steven Hawkens(?) has proved that 

worm drip is where the moonshine comes out the thumper on a still. Sorry I have been around moonshiners to long and forget other people have not a clue what we are talking part of the time

:shocked: Chainsaw!! You should be able to run a drill with a coathanger shaped like a ? long enough it make hash


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 20, 2010)

MM, can you put a big leaf bag over your hermie with some of that tape you use and move it away to simply dry out (with the plastic bag off), maybe in a cardboard box? If you make edibles out of the dried up plant you should still get medicine... maybe even tea for medicine, it's a lot easier and faster. You could use a dehydrator if necessary.. or your oven on low. Of course it wouldn't be as strong as bud, but you could get something out of it. I'm just getting started myself, so maybe that is not a good idea. I know you don't want to risk the others, but it couldn't be more moving around than when you moved them to spray alcohol. Hey, I know, keep the hermie in the trunk of your car to "finish",       All kidding aside, I wish you the best with your remaining plants.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL, I guess I didn't read to the end before posting. I'm glad you will use your plant and not axe it. A tincture is a great idea. I have recipes for hash that are doable by you. One cookbook I have gives several methods, including washing machine hash, ???!    :giggle:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

MM the new Skunk Mag has a tincture recipe in it if you need one...I had another mag with a recipe in it, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, Legalize! I tried to find it online, but you can only get it by subscribing. It's a bit too pricey for my pocketbook right now. 

Well, today I found a couple seeds on my last Purple Frosting. I could not find any nanners, but there could be a tiny one hiding inside the bud somewhere. I don't know. I just don't trust it now, so I'm putting it outside with the others slated to be tincture in a few days. I'm letting the rain flush them right now. 

I have 4 plants left in Flower now. 1 Widow, 1 Hawaiian, 1 Purple Bud and 1 Purple Kush. So far they are looking terrific with no signs of seeds. 

If I keep these three outside and put a bag over them at night, plus take them out front when I take the other plants outside for sunning (if we ever get sun again!), will I be pretty safe in not pollenating the other plants? 

I'd like to let them grow a few more weeks to see if I can get more cloudy and some amber trichs. I'm assuming that will make the tincture more potent, right?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 22, 2010)

MM, look in granny storm crows reference, in the med forum, the heading is...Methods of use...tincture. TC and ROSEBUD were lookin also, don't know if they found it or not.
too bad bout the hermis, good luck.  $$


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

MM...for you I will type out the directions for this tincture that was published in Skunk...if you need it, if you don't then it will save my finger cramps...lol, but I would gladdly type it all out for you!

I would be very careful about haveing those hermis anywhere near your other plants if thats what you were saying in that last post...your wanting to try to keep them so the trichs can turn?  Am I reading that right?  Pollen can travel a good distance on a short breeze.  If they are already turning cloudy they should work for a tincture.  Try keeping them in their pots but keep them in complete darkness for a few days before chopping, like in a box.  There are some thoughts that 3 days of darkness will increase trichs...alot of people believe in this theory...this would be a perfect opportunity to see if it works.

I hope things go well for you the rest of the grow!  Hope your Michigan friend gets feeling better to!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 23, 2010)

OH, rats, Legalize. Sigh. I know you're right. Pollen travels far in a breeze---yes, is sure does, so imagine how far it must travel in the desert winds that howl through here regularly. I'm double-doomed. 

Okay. Tomorrow morning. I'll do the dastardly deed.  

Legalize, thank you so much for that oh-so-generous--and torturous--offer of typing up the whole recipe. Yes, of course I'm interested in knowing about a new tincture recipe! But listen--I don't want you to do anything illegal. 

How about this: maybe sort of paraphrase the recipe--lets say, share some of the unique features we haven't already seen in the Green Dragon and other tincture recipes, or talk about an ingredient you find intriguing or a point about temperature or something.  

That way, your fingers won't go numb typing so much :laugh:, and we can just talk about our favorite recipes and why we like them. No copyright violation. 

Whew. I am nicely fried right now, and ready for bed. My GF from Michigan is busy watching Conan, who always resembles the rotating Bob's Big Boy statue to me. 

The back of my eyes seem mighty enticing.

Hey, thanks for all your ideas and suggestions, everyone. And your reality checks (thx Legalize). Oh, and if I don't turn up here by noon admitting to have done the chop on my plants, please NEG REP me! 

*Fa$t!* You are last but not least. Granny Storm Crow's thread is a good one. I just didn't see my particular question answered. But you reminded me to go back and re-read it all. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2010)

I have found some good recipes here:  hXXp://www.lycaeum.org/~sky/data/cooking.html


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank You THG!  Your timing was perfect, too. I will be starting my tincture as soon as these plants dry a bit. 

Legalize, you don't have to Neg Rep me now. I did the dastardly deed without so much as a Eulogy. Amazing just how motivated you can be when you deny yourself a chance to empty your bladder first thing when you wake up, tell yourself, "No bathroom visit 'til you chop those plants!" then go outside in your nightgown when it's windy and 40 degrees.

 Amazing what a chilly morning, a filmy nylon gown and a full bladder will do to as a motivator!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry to to hear about the him MojaveMama.

I bet the tires were smoking on that chair:laugh: you did not do any one wheel turns did ya?


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 23, 2010)

ROFL, no "Him"s PC, the three I axed were Cross Dressers.

And no, I had to give up the daredevil stuff a few years back. But I really did once get a $100 speeding ticket in my race chair! Last time I did a big wheelie, though, I ended up cracking my head open on the corner of the counter. 

This old bod doesn't heal as fast today as it used to when I was totally wild and crazy.....<G>


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad you got the job done!  I know it stinks to have to kill something that you have put so much love into...but it is what it is!

I really am not familiar enough with tinctures to know if there is anything special about this particular recipe, so when I get some time I will type the thing out to you in a PM, I don't think that is copyright infringment...lol...I'm not trying to sell the dang thing, or make it sound like it was my original idea.  I have never made tinctures, so I don't know much about them.  So I will send it to you, and if you find anything interesting about it, that is not included in the others then you can feel free to share it with others that use this type of med...I'm a smoker...and sometimes eat it, but I have not yet had a reason to learn how to make a tincture.  Good Luck on the rest of your girls...I'd say if the hermied plants were not full of seeds, that the rest of your plants should be fairly seed free.

LMAO...speeding ticket...what kind of cop gives a woman in a wheel chair a speeding ticket???  Thats as bad as them giving my buddy a DUI on a bicycle...lol...FrEaKiN CoPs!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey LF as long as you post what and who wrote the artical(?) there is no prob with copywrite infringement


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 23, 2010)

a race chair??!!! show us a pic, pleeeze


----------

